# Notebook / Laptop compatibility list



## lme@ (Aug 27, 2010)

If you use FreeBSD on your notebook or want to use it, please take a look at

http://laptop.bsdgroup.de

It has a extensive list of Notebooks / Laptops / Netbooks and can tell you if FreeBSD is compatible with it or not.

Please add your device to this list to help other people making a decision what Notebook to buy or describe what you needed to do to get your device up and running.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## yks (Aug 27, 2010)

A long awaited thing. Thanks.


----------



## lme@ (Aug 27, 2010)

The list is actually very very old, but apparently not very very well known.


----------



## vermaden (Aug 27, 2010)

Add these:
http://www.berklix.com/~jhs/hardware/laptops/
http://users.soe.ucsc.edu/~dkulp/fbsd/laptop.html


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 27, 2010)

I personally would like to know how well hardware support for the latest Thinkpad (x,t,w series) notebooks are. For example wirless is intel 6300 and wimax. As well as the touch screen 201 series with dvd-r and battery dock(ThinkPad X200 UltraBase). 

Looking for a new laptop in the freebsd world is painful.


----------



## vermaden (Aug 27, 2010)

@UNIXgod

About ThinkPad X series, the X300 is fully supported under FreeBSD (everything works).


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 29, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> @UNIXgod
> 
> About ThinkPad X series, the X300 is fully supported under FreeBSD (everything works).



Thank you for the input. The wireless card in the x300 is a generation off of the others in the series. The other laptops in the x,t,w series thinkpads use 6*00 series wireless where the x301 uses 5*00.


----------



## vermaden (Aug 30, 2010)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Thank you for the input. The wireless card in the x300 is a generation off of the others in the series. The other laptops in the x,t,w series thinkpads use 6*00 series wireless where the x301 uses 5*00.



That is because their branding/names confusion, X301 uses the same Intel platform as X200 while X201 uses newer Intel platform ... and X300 uses older platform then X200


----------



## tylerwylie (Sep 7, 2010)

8.1 sorta works alright with the 6x00 series, I was having some stability issues when using wpa2 and working with hidden ssid's.  This was on a T410 with nvidia graphics.  
I will be trying again with next release, 8.0 = no wireless, 8.1 = sketchy wireless, 8.2 = happy face?


----------



## UNIXgod (Sep 7, 2010)

tylerwylie said:
			
		

> 8.1 sorta works alright with the 6x00 series, I was having some stability issues when using wpa2 and working with hidden ssid's.  This was on a T410 with nvidia graphics.
> I will be trying again with next release, 8.0 = no wireless, 8.1 = sketchy wireless, 8.2 = happy face?



Thank you. Please keep me informed. this will be my next purchase specifically to run freebsd as a developer desktop.


----------



## dns_86 (Dec 28, 2010)

lme@ said:
			
		

> If you use FreeBSD on your notebook or want to use it, please take a look at
> 
> http://laptop.bsdgroup.de




FreeBSD 7.2 support samsung N110 & NC10.
N127 based even chipset.
But 8.1 doesn't work... .

Why nobody asked me in my theme... .


----------



## Antarex (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry for my bad English...

Why the site http://laptop.bsdgroup.de/freebsd dont works for a few weeks? And his webmaster dont answer to bugreport.


----------



## lme@ (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for for the information, Antarex. I'll contact the webmaster.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 17, 2011)

Just got a note back from Aron Schlesinger, and it's back up.  Woohoo!


----------



## lme@ (Jan 17, 2011)

Yay, thanks for the information. I couldn't reach Aron.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 17, 2011)

Acer Aspire 3810T timeline is not on the list but is compatible with FreeBSD 8 too. Maybe I will add it.


----------



## korso (Mar 18, 2011)

*Laptop Advice*

Hello,

I'm planning to buy a new laptop. FreeBSD 8 would be the only OS on it.

Here is a list with some laptops.

1. Sony VAIO VPC-CW21FX
Intel Mobile P55 (MP55) Chipset
Intel Coreâ„¢ i3 - 330M 2.13 Ghz
4GB installed DDR3/1066 RAM
500GB Serial ATA
nVIDIA GeForce 310M
Intel HD Audio
Marvel Yukon LAN / Atheros WLAN

2. HP PAVILION DM4-1065DX.
3. Dell XPS 15 L501x.

So, if all of the machine hardware can't run smoothly I'll give up with it and look for some other model.

Anybody have some tips or info?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vermaden (Mar 18, 2011)

I would get Lenovo T400/T500 (or T410/T510/T420/T520) and/or Dell Latitude E6400/E6500 (I have one and everything works).

I havent tried FreeBSD on Sony/HP/non business Dell laptops, so I can not help about it.


----------



## korso (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for tip. I'll check it.


----------



## chmiels (Mar 19, 2011)

nVidia says that GeForce 310M doesn't have Optimus technology (reference: http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/product_geforce_310m_uk.html) so it should work with FreeBSD. 
Pavillon has only Intel HD Graphics so it should work.
Dell XPS 15 L501x has GT 435M with Optimus so it will probably not work currently with FreeBSD.


----------



## korso (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for answers.
I found on net some resources about nvidia and intel. It is configurable, like you said.

But I am worried about Atheros WiFi. 
I can't find for Sony what chip is installed on it. And this is where I am in doubt.


----------



## korso (Mar 19, 2011)

Just found info about WLan card. It is atheros ar928x.

I'll take a look in FreeBSD docs for this, but if someone knows about compatibility with FreeBSD, I'll really appreciated it.


----------



## korso (Mar 20, 2011)

Actually Atheros AR9285


----------



## jalla (Mar 20, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> I would get Lenovo T400/T500 (definitely not T410/T510) and/or Dell Latitude E6400/E6500 (I have one and everything works).



I have a E6500 myself and have problems with a couple of things
 - no bluetooth (hidmode)
 - suspend/resume doesn't work (i.e. I've found no way to wake the machine when suspended)


----------



## vermaden (Mar 20, 2011)

jalla said:
			
		

> - no bluetooth (hidmode)


I havent tried bluetooth, so probably does not work here either.



			
				jalla said:
			
		

> - suspend/resume doesn't work (i.e. I've found no way to wake the machine when suspended)


The suspend/resume works on mine from time to time (Intel GMA X4500), but I am not always able to use wifi again and it always crashes when i do the suspend during mplayer playing something.

Is there ANY laptop that FreeBSD's suspend/resume works flawlessly?


----------



## korso (Mar 21, 2011)

@vermaden

I'm not sure what to do, really. Already checked a lot of models. Sony and HP have some hardware problems, so I don't want to buy something on which I can't run FreeBSD and just to waste a time with them ... money, too 

Can you please tell me what do you think about this model.

Dell LATITUDE E6510 (IntelÂ®  Coreâ„¢ i5-540M, NVIDIAÂ® NVS 3100M 512MB gDDR3, 256 SSD, 8GB RAM...)

Here is a link http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/l...e_bnrank=1&baynote_irrank=0&~ck=baynoteSearch.

You said that you have E6500.

Thanks in advance if you have some advice.


----------



## korso (Mar 21, 2011)

NVIDIAÂ® NVS 3100M has Optimus technology . Probably it's not working with FreeBSD.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 21, 2011)

korso said:
			
		

> @vermaden
> 
> I'm not sure what to do, really. Already checked a lot of models. Sony and HP have some hardware problems, so I don't want to buy something on which I can't run FreeBSD and just to waste a time with them ... money, too
> 
> ...



The 'Optimus' feature is only available on Windows, not even on Linux, FreeBSD *MAY* be able to use either Intel or either nVidia graphics, but for sure not 'Optimus', there is a chance that You will be able to use one of these GPUs, or nVidia only but I do not know.

If You need E6400/E6500, then use *Dell Outlet*: http://dell.com/us/dfb/p/latitude-laptops

I wrote E6400/E6500 instead of E6410/E6510 also because they use i3/i5/i7 CPUs whose need GEM/KMS support in the kernel which FreeBSD currently does not have (there is a Foundation project to achieve this).


----------



## korso (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you very much on your effort and explanation. Things are clear now. 
For "Optimus" I read couple of texts from the internet and this is ok.
But for i3/i5/i7 CPUs I have no idea that those are not compatible with FreeBSD kernel.

I'll see what gonna do with my laptop exploring 

Cheers!


----------



## vermaden (Mar 21, 2011)

korso said:
			
		

> Thank you very much on your effort and explanation. Things are clear now.


Welcome mate, feel free to ask.



> But for i3/i5/i7 CPUs I have no idea that those are not compatible with FreeBSD kernel.


Currently they are definitely NOT, but the following project will add support for them (by adding GEM/KMS to the FreeBSD kernel): http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/project announcements.shtml#Kostik


----------



## UNIXgod (Mar 22, 2011)

Been eyeballing the Lenovo X220 which comes out next months to run FreeBSD + desktop for development. Looks like I may have to wait. Going to either hit up a used lappy for the interim or hang out with the penguin until everything settles with the modern processors. Looking forward to getting back to running FreeBSD on a laptop.


----------



## korso (Mar 22, 2011)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> hang out with the penguin until everything settles with the modern processors


Unfortunately, same here


----------



## finickydesert (Mar 30, 2011)

Has anyone found out if FreeBSD runs on Dell Mini 10? I've looked everywhere


----------



## vermaden (Mar 30, 2011)

@finickydesert

After the GEM/KMS on FreeBSD project completes and merges to CURRENT/STABLE it willl be supported, currently You will be forced to use x11 with *vesa *driver.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 30, 2011)

finickydesert said:
			
		

> Has anyone found out if FreeBSD runs on Dell Mini 10? I've looked everywhere



A web search (nothing special, just "Dell mini 10 freebsd") found this: https://catbull.com/wiki/index.php/FreeBSD_on_Dell_Mini_10v

It appears that it's old enough so the xorg intel driver will work.


----------



## grigorovl (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a ThinkPad X60 and am quite happy. I am just waiting for working SMP suspend/resume for i386 (I have Core Duo, I might upgrade to a X61 motherboard for Core 2 Duo). ThinkPads generally work well with FreeBSD, just don't get the brand new ones.


----------



## cheme (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello,

I have a MSI A6200-461us laptop with the following specifications.


```
Intel Core i3-370M "Arrandale"
Intel GMA HD video
Realtek ALC662 audio 
4 GB of ram
320 GB hard drive swapped out for a 640 GB
Atheros AR9285 wireless chipset
Realtek 8101E ethernet chipset
```

FreeBSD 8.2 works very well on this particular laptop.  

I have a Core i3-370m with uses the Arrandale architecture.  The laptop appears to run flawlessly.

I have not had any issues with the wireless chipset.  It does appear that some laptops have had issues see the following link http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=22815

Suspend/resume is not setup on my laptop "yet".  I have not tried to set it up so I can neither confirm or deny if it functions on this laptop.


----------



## DemoDoG (Apr 1, 2011)

I also have FreeBSD setup on both my laptops and it works perfectly, no need for penguins.
Toshiba NB100 notebook and Toshiba sattelite pro


----------



## cheme (Apr 1, 2011)

Well I still like to play with penguins.  Actually three penguins and a daemon at the moment!


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Apr 29, 2011)

Suspend/Resume works on my Thinkpad T61 as of FreeBSD 8.2/amd64. This is with an Intel GMA card.
Only minor quirk is that I need to restart moused on resume.

Strangely enough, on FreeBSD 8 the "BIOS beeps" and brightness controls stopped working. Both of which worked on FreeBSD 6 and 7. I can work around the latter with xbacklight though ...


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 29, 2011)

cheme said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I have a MSI A6200-461us laptop with the following specifications.
> 
> ...


Do GMA drivers for FreeBSD  work with GMA HD? Last time I heard, they didn't.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 29, 2011)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> Do GMA drivers for FreeBSD  work with GMA HD? Last time I heard, they didn't.



There is a FreeBSD Foundation funded project to achieve that but from what I know its 'in the works' now.


----------



## Gusi (May 9, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> There is a FreeBSD Foundation funded project to achieve that but from what I know its 'in the works' now.



I've been trying to find any info or ETA, but I found nothing. I've been also unable to find any repo to check the code. As I need to replace my old laptop (very old one with an nvidia card) I would like to know whether I should keep with nvidia or if I can buy an intel-card based laptop. 

Does anyone know when a beta will be released, where to find additional info or if there's any repository ?


----------



## UNIXgod (May 9, 2011)

Gusi said:
			
		

> I've been trying to find any info or ETA, but I found nothing. I've been also unable to find any repo to check the code. As I need to replace my old laptop (very old one with an nvidia card) I would like to know whether I should keep with nvidia or if I can buy an intel-card based laptop.
> 
> Does anyone know when a beta will be released, where to find additional info or if there's any repository ?



I hear ya. I just acquired a x220 which is modern intel based. I would love to know if there is a site I can keep an eye on this as my plan is to run FreeBSD on the laptop when the video driver becomes available.


----------



## sim (Jun 3, 2011)

korso said:
			
		

> NVIDIAÂ® NVS 3100M has Optimus technology . Probably it's not working with FreeBSD.



My Lenovo T510 has the NVS3100M Optimus.  FreeBSD with the NVIDIA amd64 driver works fine as long as you disable Optimus in the BIOS and force it to use the NVIDIA GPU instead of the Intel GPU. Obviously there's a power consumption penalty for this, but it works.

This post is proof that it works 

sim


----------



## sim (Jun 10, 2011)

Postscript: I remember reading that not all systems allow the Optimus to be controlled in the BIOS, so please check before splashing out!

sim


----------



## b7j0c (Jul 5, 2011)

As of July 2011, does anyone have recommendations on relatively new laptops that work well? I've scanned some of the referred sites in this thread, but they seem to address mostly older models.

Thanks
brad


----------



## vermaden (Jul 5, 2011)

@b7j0c

These for sure:
-- Lenovo ThinkPad T400/T500
-- Dell Latitude E5400/E5500/E6400/E6500 (I own one)


----------



## b7j0c (Jul 6, 2011)

@vermaden:

The Dell e6500...what wireless chipset did you select? As far as I can tell, the "Dell Wireless" options are the same Broadcom chipset that I have been wrestling with on a Macbook Pro (to no avail!)

I'm wondering if the Intel option there is the way to go for better support.

Any info you can provide would be appreciated!


----------



## vermaden (Jul 6, 2011)

b7j0c said:
			
		

> @vermaden:
> 
> The Dell e6500...what wireless chipset did you select?


I own E6400, but that's mostly size difference (14" vs. 15"), here is my wireless card:


```
iwn0@pci0:12:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x11218086 chip=0x42358086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Intel WiFi Link 5300 AGN (5300AGN)'
    class      = network
```



> I'm wondering if the Intel option there is the way to go for better support.


Don't know, but wireless works flawlessly for me, does not disconnect etc.



			
				b7j0c said:
			
		

> Any info you can provide would be appreciated!


Don't know if that would help, but I have integrated Intel GMA X4500 graphics card in that notebook, there is also nVidia Quadro option, but you will have to ask other forum members if it's supported by the nVidia binary blob.

The built-in card reader does not work if that matters ;p


----------



## da1 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Lenovo T420S* with Intel i7 (2nd generation), 4GB RAM PC3 10600 (1333 MHz), NVIDIAÂ® QuadroÂ® NVS 4200M, 160GB SSD drive, 1x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, IntelÂ® Wireless WiFi Link 6300 AGN, 720p webcam.

*WORKING:*
8.2 amd64 (RELEASE+STABLE *with atkbd removed from the kernel*)
USB 2.0 and USB 3.0
SSD drive
audio
WI-FI
network card


*NOT WORKING!:*
- full resolution (stuck @ 1024x768 - ports Nvidia driver appears to be useless and the official Nvidia driver reboots the system)
- Integrated keyboard (http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=24848)


*NOT tested yet:*
Fingerprint reader
external display


----------



## zeissoctopus (Jul 31, 2011)

*Acer Aspire 5552-5615*
AMD Phenom II N830 (3 cores), 4GB DDR3 RAM, ATIÂ® RadeonÂ® 4250 HD, 320GB HDD, 3 USB 2.0, Broadcom 57780 ethernet, Atheros 9287 802.11n Wifi, 1.3p webcam, 15.6 1366x768 LED LCD, 2-in-1 Card Reader.

*Environment*
FreeBSD amd64 8-Stable (csup at 2011/7/26)
Xorg

*WORKING:*
AMD Phenom II N830 --> kernel module: amdtemp
ATI Radeon 4250 HD --> kernel module: radeon, /etc/make.conf: WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=Yes, Ports install: xf86-video-ati
1366x768 LED LCD: Xorg with ATI driver support
AHCI HDD --> kernal module: ahci
Broadcom 57780 --> kernal module: if_bge
USB 2.0 --> General Kernel support
HDA Audio --> kernel module: snd_hda, /etc/sysctl: hw.snd.default_unit=1
1.3p webcam --> Ports install: cuse4bsd-kmod, webcamd
2-in-1 Card Reader --> kernal module: mmc, mmcsd

*PARTIALLY WORKING!:*
Atheros 9287 11n Wifi: Please following adrian@'s instructions to use FreeBSD9 driver in 8-Stable http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=135929&postcount=11. Only 11a/b/g works in 8-Stable.
ACPI --> kernel module: acpi_video. Have kernel error msg: can't evaluate \\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_.VGA_.LCD_._DCS - AE_NOT_FOUND

*NOT tested yet:*
Supense/Resume
external display


----------



## ashkanra (Nov 2, 2011)

very good link, i really need it!


----------



## da1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Update for the T420s:

Somewhere along the way to r225640 the integrated keyboard got fixed. Also, by setting "integrated video" in the BIOS, one can make use of the nvidia module for the X server and get full resolution plus the external display.

*NOT WORKING!*
Resume
Fingerprint reader
Brightness Hotkey (maybe need to use something like application shortcuts for xfce4)
In/Out audio jack
Integrated camera (although webcamd sees the device, I cannot get any video from it)


----------



## ring_zero (May 22, 2012)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> Suspend/Resume works on my Thinkpad T61 as of FreeBSD 8.2/amd64. This is with an Intel GMA card.
> Only minor quirk is that I need to restart moused on resume.
> 
> Strangely enough, on FreeBSD 8 the "BIOS beeps" and brightness controls stopped working. Both of which worked on FreeBSD 6 and 7. I can work around the latter with xbacklight though ...



Try setting the following in /boot/device.hints

```
hint.psm0.flags="0x2000"
```
 This flag sets the bit that triggers HOOKRESUME which sends data to the mouse to wake it up.  Other values are "0x6000" which triggers both HOOKRESUME and INITAFTERSUSPEND,(this will wake up the mouse and re-initialize it), and "0x4000" which triggers INITAFTERSUSPEND, which will re-initialize the mouse.


----------



## da1 (May 22, 2012)

*UPDATE:*

To *enable the brightness* control from Fn+hotkey, one needs to make sure that

```
Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"
```
 exists in /etc/X11/xorg.conf under the Device section.

*The integrated camera* works with webcamd, but I think I have a problem with mine (the output is foggy).

The output jacks works, as long as one sets the sysctl variable hw.snd.default_unit to the propper value (3 in my case) 

*NOT WORKING/Not tested!*
Resume
Fingerprint reader
Mic in (audio jack)


----------



## ring_zero (May 22, 2012)

vermaden said:
			
		

> I havent tried bluetooth, so probably does not work here either.
> 
> 
> The suspend/resume works on mine from time to time (Intel GMA X4500), but I am not always able to use wifi again and it always crashes when i do the suspend during mplayer playing something.
> ...



Toshiba Satellite C655D.  Works for me with no issues.  I had to make the changes outlined in this post, however.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sony Vaio VGN-N320E 
Intel Core 2 Duo T2060 @ 1.60GHz
2GB DDR2 RAM
Intel 82945GM (945GM GMCH) SVGA controller
Intel 82801G High Definition Audio Controller
Atheros 5424/2424 Wifi
Microsoft Trackball Optical USB Mouse
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE

Everything works.


----------



## fmc000 (Jun 26, 2012)

Acer eeePC 900
Intel Celeron-M ULV 353 @ 900MHz
1GB DDR2 RAM - RunCore 32GB SATA SSD + Asus 4GB integrated PATA SSD

What's working:

Intel 915GM SVGA controller @ 1024x600
RealTek HDA sound card
Attansic L2 100Mb/sec LAN
Touchpad and PS/2 Mouse
Integrated SD cardreader
Nokia C5 UMTS modem
Suspend / resume from RAM (both console and X)
Asus special keys (with acpi_asus)
Fan control (with external module eeemon.ko)
What's not working:

eGalax Touchscreen (detected but not working in X)
BootBooster (EFI partition in setup but ignored?)
Did not test:

USB integrated webcam (detected - not tested)
Atheros WiFi (detected - not tested)
Release: FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE with X and Xfce 4.8.x on ZFS root

P.S.
Actually the webcam works perfectly with cuse4bsd + webcamd + uvcview.

The wifi card is detected at boot time only if the blue led is lit, a.k.a. you must have pressed the special key fn+f2 before the last shutdown / reboot. If the system boots without the blue led lit the wifi card is not detected regardless of any actions taken.


----------



## mav@ (Jul 4, 2012)

fmc000 said:
			
		

> Acer eeePC 900
> Intel Celeron-M ULV 353 @ 900MHz
> 1GB DDR2 RAM - RunCore 32GB SATA SSD + Asus 4GB integrated PATA SSD
> 
> ...



You may look at this: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hardware/2011-July/006749.html
Patch for present xf86-input-mouse-1.7.1 is here: http://people.freebsd.org/~mav/patch-zz-input-mouse9.1.7.1
It successfully works on my Asus EeePC T101MT.


----------



## fmc000 (Jul 5, 2012)

mav@ said:
			
		

> You may look at this: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hardware/2011-July/006749.html
> Patch for present xf86-input-mouse-1.7.1 is here: http://people.freebsd.org/~mav/patch-zz-input-mouse9.1.7.1
> It successfully works on my Asus EeePC T101MT.


Thanks. Unfortunately the netbook died yesterday, before I could try your advice.


----------



## YFDogan (Aug 24, 2012)

DELL Inspiron N5110 i7 is not there in the list.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 27, 2012)

DemoDoG said:
			
		

> I also have FreeBSD setup on both my laptops and it works perfectly, no need for penguins.
> Toshiba NB100 notebook and Toshiba sattelite pro



Is anybody else running FreeBSD on a Toshiba? I've been looking at the specs of a Toshiba Satellite Model: L775-S7114 and thinking of buying one in the coming weeks.

It's got a IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢ i3-2350M 2.3GHz duo core processor and Intel HD graphics 3000 chip so I thought it should run FreeBSD out of the box without much trouble. I've had good luck with Intel CPU's and wouldn't have to deal with Optimus technology with it. I did search the forums and saw where there might be a problem as far as wifi compatibility (and I don't see what kind of card it comes with) but I have an Ethernet network and will probably never move it off the desk once it's set up. There were few other assorted issues but nothing that looked like it couldn't be worked out.

It had good reviews and would suit my needs as far as every day use. The price is right, $450, and it would be an all around upgrade from my Sony, which pretty much works without having to tweak it at all. Whatever I get I want it to have a 17.3" screen like this does.


----------



## htutt (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi Trihexgonal

I am using FreeBSD 9.1-RC2 on TOSHIBA Satellite L740 which has core i5 and Nvidia Graphic with 14 inch screen.

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2450M CPU @ 2.50GHz
GPU: nvidia0: <GeForce GT 525M> on vgapci0
Ethernet: alc0: <Atheros AR8151 v2.0 PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0x2000-0x207f mem 0xc3100000-0xc313ffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci10
Wireless: ath0: <Atheros 9285> mem 0xc3200000-0xc320ffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci9
Built-in webcam: ugen0.4: <Alcor Micro, Corp.> at usbus0

If you want to see more info, here my dmesg file.

They are working fine for me except bluetooth device which is failing.
I look at your future laptop Toshiba L775-S7114, it would be nice. Toshiba Satellite used to ship with Atheros wireless Adapter which is working perfectly with FreeBSD. For me, I would like to have Nvidia for Graphic because it is working perfectly with FreeBSD as Nvidia supports for FreeBSD.

Wish you got the best hardware for your FreeBSD!!


----------



## G_Nerc (Nov 3, 2012)

My not very good history at this moment with new laptop and FreeBSD.
Model: iRu Patriot 806, Core i5 3210 2500Mhz, 17 inch with Intel HD4000 + GT630M, Wi-FI: RTL8273AE
So when I'm install *FreeBSD 9.0 amd64* it does not work with realtek ethernet and realtek wi-fi.
So I'm csup to *10-Current* with USD Ethernet and onboard ethernet after that works.
Wi-Fi not works, and I can't use Xorg because of Nvidia optimus not work (system reboot with startx and nvidia-driver)
So I'm tryin work with vesa and setup Intel KMS driver


----------



## bbzz (Nov 3, 2012)

Try disabling optimus in bios.


----------



## G_Nerc (Nov 3, 2012)

It is not any option related optimus or videocard in bios


----------



## b7j0c (Jan 18, 2013)

System76 Gazelle:

https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/gazp8

my specs: i7, 16GB RAM, 180GB SSD. 1080p matte display.

works without any tweaking:

No-pain install
Intel wireless 
X at 1080p
Intel audio driver

I haven't tested suspend/resume etc but I can confirm this as a modern laptop for sale now that provides good out-of-the-box operation for people who really want to avoid tweaking.

EDIT: I would like to add that the graphics performance (Ivy Bridge) is honestly poor. Hopefully llvmpipe will address this.


----------



## sossego (Jan 20, 2013)

Toshiba Satellite A105-S2061
512MB Memory 
FreeBSD 9.0
Has blackbox, mwm, lxde, openbox, and xfce4 as desktops.
Built firefox 18.0 on it.
Kernel is set at 2500Hz

The only problem seems to be the CD audio. OSS is installed.


----------



## sossego (Feb 3, 2013)

Sony VAIO PCG-8G1L
This model is known for overheating. Only /dev/ttyv0 is available. 
The solution would be to place the hard drive into another laptop, set everything up, and then return it to the original laptop. 
For comparison: On a Linux system, p4-clockmod must be loaded immediately or the system overheats. Controls for cpu frequency must be immediately enabled.


----------



## Mjölnir (Feb 24, 2013)

*Please update FreeBSD versions on that site*

Thank you.  Currently, the list stops with FreeBSD 8.


----------



## respite (Mar 21, 2013)

Lenovo x230 ordered with Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6205. WiFi, wired NIC, sound work on default FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE install. Intel HD 4000 works with xf86-video-intel.


----------



## ohyes (Apr 3, 2013)

FreeBSD'hello :f
VAIO VPCZ13 - FreeBSD 9.1 OK but...
This is a computer with HD4000 graphic and a nVidia 330M.
On this computer there is a hard switch between Speed/Stamina/Auto for the graphic card - no bios access for that.

My first install (20130303) I setup the Intel HD4000.
Install was OK but cannot switch to tty, see that thread: Thread 38470

Retry with nVidia install and specify DFP and EDID file in xorg.conf, with different hard-switch positions: not OK - no screens device error.

Finally _'I'_ hack the bios to get option of video card choose and set it on nVidia (no switch).
Then, no problem (video, wifi, raid, synaptics touchpad -_tap disabled with no unwanted events_-, sound, etc...).
I will post all setup, hack bios method, and conf files soon.


----------



## zspider (Apr 6, 2013)

ASUS K55VD.

700 GB HD(7200 RPM), 8GB RAM, Ivy Bridge CPU, dual core, 2.5 GHZ, 10/100/1000 Ethernet, ALC270 sound works with 9.0 module for sure, Intel HD4000 and Nvidia 2GB Optimus.

Wireless not supported yet, supposedly will be in 10.0. Card reader unknown. Nvidia is untouchable but the Intel HD4000 works nicely for native FreeBSD applications, (AMD64 Direct rendering with Intel drivers for Wine and Linuxulator still needs to be fixed), TTY becomes unusable after loading Xorg with Intel drivers.

Everything else seems to be peachy and I've been running this system for about 4 months.


----------



## prp-e (Jun 28, 2013)

*Acer Aspire 5520*

FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE 
X.org
KDE/GNOME/Xfce

--------------------

CPU : AMD Athlon X2 - 1.9 GHz.
VGA : NVIDIA GeForce 7000m
Wireless adapter : External Wireless adapter (GNET). 
RAM : 3 GB DDR3.
H.D.D : Original : 320 GB - WD. Custom(mine) : 500GB SATA3 , HGST(brand from Taiwan).


----------



## AlbyVA (Mar 10, 2014)

lme@ said:
			
		

> If you use FreeBSD on your notebook or want to use it, please take a look at
> 
> http://laptop.bsdgroup.de
> 
> ...





 It appears this website is dead. Does anybody have a 2014 updated list and/or URL?

Thanks,


----------



## BSDBernd (Sep 21, 2014)

Here is a list of Laptops that was mentioned in the last BSD now show (see http://www.bsdnow.tv/episodes/2014_09_1 ... mised_wlan <- if you have time to watch it: there is a great interview with the FreeBSD developer Adrian Chadd on Wifi, Laptops etc. ..):
https://wiki.freebsd.org/Laptops


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 21, 2014)

FWIW http://daemonforums.org (the OpenBSD-centric forum IIRC) has an OpenBSD hardware thread which might be useful to readers of this one. For instance someone posted an i5-nvidia-intelWifi (IIRC) netbook-or-laptop within the last few days.


----------



## AlbyVA (Sep 21, 2014)

Any chance getting a MacBook to run FreeBSD?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 23, 2014)

Αcer Aspire 3810T (My previous laptop) as far as I remember everything was working

Lenovo p400 touchscreen (My laptop now)

*Worked:*
Full resolution graphics card
Sound
usb / usb 3
Fn keys for brightness with hack. I don't know for sound
Ethernet
hdmi
camera

*I don't know / not tested:*

Wifi (I think that see it but didn't try to make it work)
sd card
touchscreen
bluetooth

Big problem that I removed it was the power management. On my Laptop from fully charged to battery 10% was in 1 hour!
Now it runs Manjaro Linux with xfce4 Desktop Environment


----------



## BSDBernd (Sep 23, 2014)

This is what one reads on the page I quoted above:



> To improve FreeBSD support for various laptops, please share your experience with particular laptop model you use daily or have occasional access to. This information can help users to decide if some model they want is worth buying to install FreeBSD and help interested developers to improve hardware support.
> 
> If you see a nice laptop in some electronic shop or at your friend's, try to boot ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snaps ... AGES/11.0/ to perform some simple tests and collect basic technical information. Assuming you're booting off USB flash drive, enter LiveCD mode and do the following at least:
> 
> ...



I have two potential candidates for that test ...


----------



## BSDBernd (Oct 3, 2014)

AlbyVA said:
			
		

> Any chance getting a MacBook to run FreeBSD?



If you want to install FreeBSD besides Mac OSX  (at least on a Macbook Air mid 2011), then the answer is >>Yes<<  !! I have just succeeded in doing that (about 40 minutes ago). I thought that the install was complicated.
But it was not that complicated at all because FreeBSD does the partitioning for you in this case, and if you ask: Where the hell can I get a boot manager or whatever to manage the two OSes? Well, you just have to install rEFInd: http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/ .
I have installed besides Mac OSX Mavericks the newest version of FreeBSD 11.0 CURRENT for further testing. I bet FreeBSD 10.1 (<- EFI install is possible with this if I remember correctly) will install in a similar and easy way.

What I did:

1) I installed rEFInd
2) I created a bootable USB stick with the latest version of FreeBSD 11.0 CURRENT on it. 
3)  Using the Mac OSX disk utility, I freed 15 Gb for the OSX install, i.e. made OSX 15 Gb shorter.
4) I booted successfully the image (to boot the image: at startup hold the ALT-key, then you see a menu with your USB stick in it, choose the USB stick)
5) I chose >>install<< in the menu that turned up.
6) After the boring part of the installation came the partitioning part (this is risky if you don't understand what you do, especially if you could loose a lot that you have on your Macbook)
   So I got frightened and went back to my OSX and had an extensive look into the FreeBSD handbook and came back again , after making sure that the most important data I have are saved on external hard drives or the cloud I use. Now I chose the guided partitioning,
   chose the disk on which I wanted to install the OS, and of course there was only one, the one with my data and OSX and everything on it. 
   Most importantly: I chose the >>Partition<< option and not (!!) to use the >>Entire Disk<< option. FreeBSD will then use the unused disk space to create an EFI partition scheme besides the OSX scheme for your install if you let it. 
7) I proceeded with the installation and restarted. And voila, in the boot menu rEFInd you have now two OSes to choose from, one being OSX and the other one FreeBSD. 
8) Now I have to set up the network and other stuff and get a FreeBSD icon for the rEFInd boot icon .

Edit: O.k., the problem at the moment is the wireless driver support. Apple uses Broadcom and that seems to be not too well supported at the moment. I look into that.
Edit2: Unless that driver will be written or ported, one must use LAN or just buy another wifi card (they are quite cheep) and plug it in (there are simple instruction videos or manuals on this topic)


----------



## deathbyfreezeray (Oct 10, 2014)

For what it is worth, I have an ASUS k55n, and it works right out of the box   . Wi-Fi puts error messages on your screen, but it doesn't cause real problems.

*EDIT, X11 does not work out of the box due to the KMS driver. However, desktops like KDE and Gnome2 which have display managers can be loaded still, but they only really have 2D acceleration.


----------



## Bortechino (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a notebook Asus A4000.  FreeBSD 10.0 works very well with it. But FreeBSD 10.1 does not supports its hardware. It seems, some problems with its BIOS. I’ll try with Dell Inspiron 5545-9095.


----------



## cracauer@ (Jan 5, 2015)

Does anybody have an opinion on how the keyboards in those MSI barebones are, e.g. the MS-1758?
http://www.msiwhitebook.com/product_spec.asp?model=MS-1758
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GMB4PF2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## heinvn (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm running 10.1 Release on an old Compaq Presario V3000 - Intel Core Duo T2300 (1.66-GHz)
Everything (including WiFi) works like a charm!


----------



## Rod Myers (Feb 3, 2015)

Dell Latitude D630. Everything just works.

Though looking for a newer laptop, as well.


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 3, 2015)

ThinkPad SL510

Almost everything important works under FreeBSD 10.1.  This includes suspend with the following settings in /etc/sysctl.conf:

```
hw.usb.no_suspend_wait=1
hw.pci.do_power_suspend=0
hw.pci.do_power_resume=1
hw.pci.do_power_nodriver=3
hw.acpi.lid_switch_state=S3
```
Not working:

 Brightness control, however can be done in a hacky way using sysutils/acpi_call: `acpi_call -p '\VBRC' -i $i` where $i is a value between 0 and 15.
 SD card reader
 Some keys like e.g. Volume Up/Down, ThinkVantage, ...
Untested:

 Webcam (I unplugged mine, so can't test)
 Express Card slot


----------



## lme@ (Feb 4, 2015)

tobik said:


> Brightness control, however can be done in a hacky way using sysutils/acpi_call: `acpi_call -p '\VBRC' -i $i` where $i is a value between 0 and 15.
> SD card reader
> Some keys like e.g. Volume Up/Down, ThinkVantage, ...


Have you tried loading acpi_ibm() and configure it as described in the manpage?


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 4, 2015)

lme@ said:


> Have you tried loading acpi_ibm() and configure it as described in the manpage?


I've just tried. And the keys are now recognized with the same event codes as the ThinkPad T41p example in the man page. 
However brightness control using the dev.acpi_ibm.0.lcd_brightness sysctl is broken. I can't set the brightness level as high or as low as in e.g. Linux or with acpi_call, but it at least somewhat works.

I guess I need to setup devd now. I will post the devd conf here when I am done.


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 4, 2015)

I've hacked together a simple kernel module that exposes a new sysctl for controlling the LCD brightness on my ThinkPad SL510 based on the acpi_call hack and built a devd config for it. Both are available here if anyone cares: https://github.com/t6/acpi_sl510


----------



## lme@ (Feb 4, 2015)

tobik said:


> I've hacked together a simple kernel module that exposes a new sysctl for controlling the LCD brightness on my ThinkPad SL510 based on the acpi_call hack and built a devd config for it. Both are available here if anyone cares: https://github.com/t6/acpi_sl510


That's a nice approach! 
And maybe only a stopgap until you upgrade to HEAD or maybe even 10-STABLE. The brightness control should already work there. But now you don't have an urgent reason to upgrade.


----------



## lme@ (Feb 4, 2015)

By the way, is there a reason you created a new kmod? Maybe you can add it to apci_ibm?


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 4, 2015)

lme@ said:


> By the way, is there a reason you created a new kmod? Maybe you can add it to apci_ibm?


The reason is inexperience  I looked at acpi_ibm and was pretty intimidated, so it was easier for me to just create a new kmod first. This is also my first kmod ever. I'm only in Chapter 5 of the FreeBSD Device Drivers book, so I knew just enough to do this. 

Maybe I will try modifying acpi_ibm as an exercise if I have some time.


----------



## lme@ (Feb 4, 2015)

Impressive. 

Can you also please try a recent HEAD and see if the brightness keys work out of the box and without loading apci_ibm and acpi_video? If you use ZFS you can snapshot your system and rollback later if HEAD doesn't fit your needs.


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 4, 2015)

Are the images from ftp://ftp.de.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/snapshots/ISO-IMAGES/11.0/ recent enough? Assuming that it is ok to just boot one of them instead?

EDIT: I just booted FreeBSD-11.0-CURRENT-amd64-20150201-r278031-mini-memstick.img and the brightness keys do not work out of the box + vt does not switch to a high resolution anymore (I've loaded i915.ko at the loader prompt). I've attached the output of `dmesg`.


----------



## lme@ (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes, the images are new enough. Thank you for testing this!


----------



## ivosevb (Mar 15, 2015)

I have a Fujitsu Lifebook E751. Except webcam everything working just great with  11-CURRENT out of the box. Even suspend/resume/hibernate works flawlessy.

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)
00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)
0a:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
0b:00.1 SD Host controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)
```


----------



## diizzy (Mar 15, 2015)

This isn't really a laptop specific issue in general, it all boils down to available drivers. That said, as long as you have 3+ old laptop with non dual graphics it'll do fine in general apart from wifi (depending on chipset). You may run to issue that your fn-keys might not work but that's pretty much it really.
//Danne


----------



## tobik@ (May 1, 2015)

lme@ said:


> Can you also please try a recent HEAD and see if the brightness keys work out of the box and without loading apci_ibm and acpi_video?


I've tried again with the most recent 11.0-CURRENT snapshot. Brightness control works now on my ThinkPad SL510 after loading acpi_video


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Nov 21, 2015)

HP ProBook 6550b
FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p10

happy camper if you get it for free.
some incompatibilites. If you are buying, select another
Working

SSD disk
graphics (intel)
keyboard
mouse
USB
ethernet
bluetooth (btpand and bt speakers tested)
SD-card
sound
3G & GPS (Qualcomm Gobi 2000, lots of googling required)
Not working

serial port (does not show up)
wlan (sort of works with NDIS)
Untested

dock (parallel port shows up, no connector)
DisplayPort video
telephone modem
Fingerprint scanner
Facefacing camera
Firewire (interface shows up, everything looks good, no devices to test with)
*Problems*

Installation required flipping between BIOS IDE/AHCI setting. After installation, AHCI has been okay.

HP WMI does not fully work.

AC-line disconnect/connect not visible to software. LCD backlight adjustment requires intel_backlight package. 10.3-RELEASE fixed these.

Hard to locate the required firmware for the builtin Qualcomm 3G and wlan NDIS.

I wanted to wire external headphones+mic and builtin speakers+mikes separately to different /dev/pcm devices, but failed to configure snd_hda quite like that. No biggie, I'm happy

In 900kB attachment
	
	



```
devinfo -v
pciconf -lvb
dmesg
cat /dev/sndstat
ifconfig
usbconfig show_ifdrv
acpidump -dt
```

Juha

Update:

Serial port:
It appears, after some ugly coaxing. /dev/cuau0 eats bytes at the expected speed for 9600 baud, generates expected amount of interrupts while doing so and characters come back when txd and rxd pins are shorted. Yay.

sysutils/acpi_call is needed, and uart(4) must be a module, which is NOT loaded until the following is executed (after every boot)

```
#!/bin/sh

kldload acpi_call
acpi_call -v -p \\_SB.PCI0.LPCB.SIO.COM1._SRS -b 4701F803F8030108221000
acpi_call -v -p \\_SB.PCI0.LPCB.SIO.COM1.COMP._ON
kldunload acpi_call

kldload uart
```
uart0: <16550 or compatible> at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0

The hex data means 0x3f8 (F803, twice) and irq4 (last 10, it's a bitmask).
Dunno what the COMP._ON call does, but the port identifies as a non-std 8250 without it. Maybe it's IrDA-specific.

The related part of DSDT is (2 and 9 index into the hexstring)

```
Method (_SRS, 1, NotSerialized)  // _SRS: Set Resource Settings
  {
  CreateWordField (Arg0, 0x02, MIN1)
  CreateWordField (Arg0, 0x09, IRQ0)
```


Keyboard leds and audio PA:
`sysctl dev.hdaa.0.gpio_config="3=clear"` or `"3=set"` flip the speaker-mute-led (near Backspace-key) between orange and cyan. `"0=clear/set"` bit controls the loudspeaker amplifier (defaults to on). Other bits are not connected.

The fan stopped.
A sensor might have failed, as thermal zone _CPUZ_ shows nothing. Following sets a constant fan speed. 0 off, 60 slow, 100 hair dryer.

```
/usr/local/sbin/acpi_call -p \\_SB.PCI0.LPCB.EC0.SFSD -i ${1-60}
```


----------



## goshanecr (Dec 16, 2015)

Laptop: *ASUS G751JM-T7080H* (Full specifications)
OS:      *11.0-CURRENT #0 r292344: Thu Dec 17 20:56:14*
-----------------------------------------------------
CPU:     *Core i7-4710HQ 2.5ГГц* (4 core, 6Мб Cache)
RAM:     *8GB DDR3L SDRAM 1600МГц* (max 32Gb, 4 slot)
Video:   *GeForce GTX860M 2GB*
HDD:     1TB
Display: *17.3"/1920x1080 IPS*

Not working:
-----------------------------------------------------

Broadcom BCM4352 WiFi b/g/n/ac
`uname -a`

```
FreeBSD ASUS-BSD 11.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT #0 r292344: Thu Dec 17 20:56:14 YEKT 2015  root@ASUS-BSD:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/KERNEL  amd64
```

Attached file has info:
------------------------------------------------------

`uname -a`

`lspci -v`

`devinfo -v`
`dmesg`
`cat /dev/sndstat`
`ifconfig`
`usbconfig show_ifdrv`
`acpidump -dt`


----------



## Free.vesh (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi, all.
Recently, I tested HP ProBook G2, HP Evny 13, Lenovo YOGA 900 and MSI GS30.
Because of the Intel latest wifi card, I installed FreeBSD 11-current.
Finally, I liked the combination of HP ProBook G2 and FreeBSD 11-current.
My simple results with vesa driver-based Xorg (sorry for the missed hardware information):
A)HP ProBook G2 (i5-5200). Memory card reader, bluetooth and finger reader did not work. The others worked fine (including power suspend and resume).
B)HP Evny 13 (i5-6200). Memory card reader and bluetooth did not work. The others worked fine (power resume failed).
C)Lenovo YOGA 900 (i7-6500). Since the touchpad failed, I gave up this laptop.
D)MSI GS30 (i7-4870). Memory card reader did not work. ACPI info was incorrect. Touchpad was ELAN (not supported well). The others worked fine (power resume failed).


----------



## rdeiriar (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi, everybody
Thinkpad T420s
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2520M
10.3-RELEASE
12 GB Ram (1x4GB DDR3-1333, 1x8GB DDR3-1333)
128 Mb SSD
1600x900 14'

0. Summary

I couldn't be happier with this 'bargain-buy' that i got (used) last week. The hardware works really well with FreeBSD, it has an excellent keyboard, it's light without being flimsy, has an mSata port for a second SSD and 2 DIMM slots. Recommended!

1. Installation

Bios state: Default
Source: FreeBSD-10.3-RELEASE-amd64-uefi-memstick.img
Filesystem: ZFS
The installation procedure was completely painless

2. What works

Tested:
Sleep/Resume (See remarks)
Intel Graphics
- Screen brightness controls
Touchpad
Trackpoint
USB
Gigabit Ethernet
Wireless (Centrino Ultimate-N 6300)
Fingerprint reader
Audio
- Volume controls​
Unknown (haven't used yet)
Webcam
Bluetooth​
3. Remarks

Trying to gain a little bit more battery life (2:30 with the current configuration), i added
[FONT=Courier New]
hw.acpi.cpu.cx_lowest=Cmax[/FONT]

To /etc/sysctl.conf

coretemp and acpi_ibm are both useful and work well, the later also works well with bsdfan https://github.com/darklightclod/bsdfan , a fan control utility for Thinkpads on FreeBSD

acpi_ibm however seems not to respond well to sleep/resume on my machine, so i added

[FONT=Courier New]kldunload acpi_ibm
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/bsdfan stop [/FONT]

to /etc/rc.suspend

and

[FONT=Courier New]kldload acpi_ibm
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/bsdfan start[/FONT]

to /etc/rc.resume

I bought this one used, and, as delivered, it tended to run the fan all the time. Cleaning the inside and re-pasting the heatsink-fan combo solved the issue. This is not difficult but requires patience, as the mainboard has to come out in order to get to the heatsink. The service manual  thinkpads.com/support/hmm/hmm_pdf/t420s_t420si_hmm_en_0a60241_06.pdf is a must for disassembly


----------



## robroy (Oct 8, 2016)

ThinkPad X240 model 20AM-0014US (Haswell); Lenovo specifications; BIOS level 2.37.

OS installed from the unofficial media which has since been recalled, then updated to 11.0-RELEASE-p1:  `MD5 (FreeBSD-11.0-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso) = 013061c7e485f9118cb778c3b39d089e`.

Works:
 Intel graphics (Haswell)
 Wireless in 11g and 11a (Intel Dual Band Wireless AC 7260)
 Sound

Problems so far (two):
 [Workaround in place thanks to scottro] The touch-screen yields endless kernel messages both during and after installation, like this (over and over again):
	
	



```
ugen1.3: <ELAN> at usbus1
hid_get_item: Number of items(256) truncated to 255
hid_get_item: Number of items(256) truncated to 255
uhid0: <ELAN Touchscreen, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.12, addr 3> on usbus1
hid_get_item: Number of items(256) truncated to 255
hid_get_item: Number of items(256) truncated to 255
hid_get_item: Number of items(256) truncated to 255
ugen1.3: <ELAN> at usbus1 (disconnected)
```
scottro shared a workaround on his Web site, and also chatted with me here on the forum about it (thank you so much scottro).

His workaround's to power off the touch-screen's USB device, which stops the endless kernel messages.

```
# usbconfig | grep Touchscreen
ugen1.3: <Touchscreen ELAN> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
# usbconfig -d 1.3 power_off
# usbconfig | grep Touchscreen
ugen1.3: <Touchscreen ELAN> at usbus1, cfg=255 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=OFF (100mA)
```
I added an rc(8) script to apply his workaround during boot (shown below).
 UPDATE on 2017, February 23rd:  this turned out to be a physical keyboard problem, so please disregard it.  Gratuitous , (comma) characters show up while I'm typing, mixed in with the actual keystrokes I've entered.  This happened both during install and after install, and both on the console and in X.  This might just be a physical keyboard issue; I don't know yet.  The frequency's about one gratuitous comma per every ten keystrokes.
More details (including my wacky startup script to apply scottro's workaround during boot):
dmesg
Xorg.0.log
ifconfig
cat /dev/sndstat
pciconf -lvb
devinfo -v
acpidump -dt
usbconfig show_ifdrv
/boot/loader.conf
/etc/rc.conf
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/touchscreen_turnoff​


----------



## scottro (Oct 8, 2016)

Firstly thanks much for the kind words, but, (and sorry, I may not have made this clear), I got those solutions off the Internet, possibly even here. (Though I don't think that was it.)
The big news, to me, anyway, is that the Haswell card works for you.

Also, one question--are you using legacy boot mode or what is probably the default uefi mode? The reason I ask is because I do remember one person on these forums having trouble with their Intel card, reinstalling in Uefi and the card then working. (I also tried on my Yoga2, but it made no difference).


----------



## robroy (Oct 8, 2016)

scottro said:


> Also, one question--are you using legacy boot mode or what is probably the default uefi mode?



"Legacy first" works; "Legacy only" works.

"UEFI only" doesn't work.  It brings me to a ThinkPad "Boot Menu," prompting me to select a boot device.  Choosing the FreeBSD disk makes the screen flash, then returns me directly back to the "Boot Menu."  So UEFI-only's a no-go I'd have to do something else to make UEFI mode work, I guess.

PS.  "Both," with "Legacy first" chosen, seems to have been the BIOS default.


----------



## scottro (Oct 9, 2016)

Ok, thank you.  UEFI requires a small (by default in FreeBSD, 200MB, I believe), special EFI partition. If you booted the install USB into UEFI mode, it would have told you during disk creation that you need it (and offer to create it for you).


----------



## georges (Mar 19, 2017)

Just installed FreeBSD-11 Release on my ASUS ROG G751JL Laptop:

Networking - working
Wireless - Working
Graphics -  nvidia driver Working
BT - not tested
Card reader - Not tested
Sound - Working
Keyboard - working
Pad - working
All USB ports - working
Booting from USB 3.0/SSD drive.

Processor / Chipset
    CPU
    Intel Core i7 (4th Gen) 4720HQ / 2.6 GHz Max Turbo Speed 3.6 GHz
    Number of Cores Quad-Core
    Chipset Type Mobile Intel HM87 Express

RAM Installed Size
    16 GB

Audio & Video

    Graphics Processor
    NVIDIA GeForce GTX 965M - 2 GB GDDR5 SDRAM
    Integrated Webcam
    Yes
    Sound
    Stereo speakers, subwoofer, microphone
    Features


Communications

    Wireless Protocol
    (Intel 7265 (FreeBSD iwm driver) 802.11b/g/n/ac, Bluetooth 4.0
    Wired Protocol
    RealTek Gigabit Ethernet

Suspend/Sleep (need more testing and configuration - so far not working)
Black screen when switching from desktop to terminal. You can type but you cannot see 

Addition: Display port, HDMI, and VGA working.
dual screens working (only have 2)
CD Burning - working.

Update: webcam working via webcamd. VLC playback.


----------



## arnab (Mar 21, 2017)

Planning to buy a new laptop. Would FreeBSD work out of box on these laptops? My selections are 
1)https://www.asus.com/in/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-GL552JX/
2)https://www.asus.com/in/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-G551VW/
3)
4) https://www.msi.com/Laptop/GL62-6QF.html#hero-overview
Can anyone help me to choose among them or has any experience of running FreeBSD on these laptop? Thanks in advance


----------



## vermaden (Mar 21, 2017)

arnab


> Can anyone help me to choose among them or has any experience of running FreeBSD on these laptop? Thanks in advance



I can not help about the laptops You mentioned but the ThinkPad W530 has similar specs (up to 32 GB RAM, 4 cores/8 threads, PCI-Express SSD + even two 2.5 drives possible, powerful nVidia Quadro graphics, illuminated keyboard, high resolution screen) and work very good with FreeBSD (even suspend/resume works).

I would consider ThinkPads with specs You need instead of ASUS offerings. Also Razer (creates similar powerful gaming laptops as ASUS ROG) recently claimed support for Linux which indirectly can mean better support for FreeBSD.


----------



## scottro (Mar 21, 2017)

I've found the biggest problem in laptops and FreeBSD are the later Intel video cards.  (Some of the later wireless cards as well, though you can usually get a workable usb-wireless from Edimax for less than $10.00 USD.)

However, I would also take vermaden's suggestion, especially as he mentions that everything seems to work.


----------



## diizzy (Mar 22, 2017)

I'd say that a business modell from Toshiba, Fujitsu or Asus (called Asuspro) will all work fine in general. You will have some quirks with video but overall you shouldn't run into many major issues all will be Intel hardware in most cases (read data sheets) and have much better build quality than consumer models without being excessively expensive.


----------



## jdakhayman (Mar 22, 2017)

Just to chime in, Thinkpads, as vermaden has mentioned above, tend to have good support in their X series, T series and W series lines of laptops. Most stuff works, with only small things needing special attention.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 19, 2017)

I've had a Gateway NV53A Acer clone running FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE since March. The only issue I've seen with it is when it comes back from timing out (I don't use a screensaver) it flashes momentarily before rendering the desktop. Also, if you try to use Forced Pseudo-Transparency in Fluxbox it breaks transparency in Eterm. Undoing it and rebooting brings back transparency to Eterm:

AMD Phenom II x 3 N830 Triple Core @ 2.1GHz
ATI Mobilty Radeon HD 4250
4GB DDR3 RAM
Matshita DVD-RAM Super Multi drive
15.6 16:9 HD LED LCD
Realtek ALC272 Audio
1TB HDD

I've had FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p9 running on my Thinkpad T61 and X61 with no problems, too.

My Thinkpad W520 with Optimus need to enter mode 0 at boot to keep the screen from going into multiple small renditions of the boot screen. Once booted to the desktop it didn't give the proper resolution and needed tweaked.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 22, 2017)

Now that I've swapped out my HDD...

Thinkpad X61
Intel Core 2 Duo CPU T7300 @ 2.0GHz
4GB PC2-5300 RAM
Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100 (Intel 965)
12.1" TFT display @ 4:3 screen ratio with 1024x768 resolution
100GB Lenovo HDD @ 7200RPM
Intel HD Audio
Intel PRO/1000 Network Connection
8 cell battery

No DVD burner unless it's docked:
LG GCC-4247N DVD/CDRW (Through X6 UltraBase)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 9, 2017)

Thinkpad T61
Intel Core 2 Duo CPU T7300 @ 2.0GHz
4GB PC2-5300 RAM
nVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M (takes the x11/nvidia-driver-340)
15.4" 1680x1050 (WSXGA+) widescreen
100GB Lenovo HDD @ 7200RPM
Intel HD Audio
Intel PRO/1000 Network Connection
Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965
Hitachi CD-RW / DVDRAM combo
Lenovo Integrated Reader
9 cell battery


----------



## macosxgeek (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi @ll,

Can I ask about the compatibility with Lenovo ThinkPad P50? Will it work with FreeBSD?


----------



## vermaden (Aug 24, 2017)

macosxgeek said:


> Hi @ll,
> 
> Can I ask about the compatibility with Lenovo ThinkPad P50? Will it work with FreeBSD?


If You would want to use integrated Intel graphics, then You would have to mess with drm-next (who knows when it will be merged, maybe 2020 ...).

As P50 comes with Nvidia, You will have working acceleration from Nvidia Binary driver from Ports/packages.

The rest should 'just work', dunno about newest Intel WiFi, this can be a problem.

It is very similar in features and design to W530, which worked fine, but P50 is newer for sure.


----------



## vermaden (Sep 12, 2017)

vermaden said:


> I would get Lenovo T400/T500 (definitely not T410/T510) and/or Dell Latitude E6400/E6500 (I have one and everything works).
> 
> I haven't tried FreeBSD on Sony/HP/non business Dell laptops, so I can not help about it.


This advice is little dated. Today I would give other advice.

If You want to run LibreBoot or CoreBoot, then You need to get T400, if not, then T410(s)/R510/W510/X201 and T420(s)/T520/W520/X220 are last REAL ThinkPads with REAL KEYBOARDs.

You can also get T430/T530/W530/X230 and swap keyboard for the older one, but You need BIOS mod for that as the keys mapping is not 1:1. You can also get FullHD screens for T420(s)/X220 laptops, but that mod is more 'challenging'.

About the interesting features, the USB 3.0 is found in these:
W520, T420s and X220 with i7 CPU. IF You consider getting the X220, make sure get the one with IPS screen.

As for the Dell side, the last real Latitudes with real keyboards are E5410/E6410/E6510 and Precisions from that time (do not remember exact model number).

If You want something newer, then wait a month to 25th anniversary of ThinkPad when Lenovo would release ThinkPad Retro (at least that's the work in progress name) with REAL KEYBOARD:
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/09/04/retro_thinkpad_spotted_in_the_wild/


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 28, 2018)

Thinkpad T400
Intel Core2 Duo P8600 @ 2.4GHz
8GB PC3-8500 RAM
250GB Scorpio Black HDD @ 7200RPM
Switchable Graphics with Intel GMA 4500MHD and ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470
14.1" 1280x800 (WXGA) with LED backlight
Intel HD Audio
CD-RW/DVD
Intel Gigabit Ethernet (10/100/1000) PCI-Express


This has "Switchable Graphics" and needs to be put into "Discreet" graphics mode in the BIOS. It then defaults to the Radeon chip and runs fine without any tweaking. I installed both drivers when building X.


----------



## romanaOne (Jun 24, 2018)

I installed 11.2RC3 on:

HP Elitebook 8470p

Intel i5-3340M 2.70GHz
HD3000 Graphics (i915kms_load="YES")
16GB RAM
500GB Samsung 850 EVO SSD + 512 GB El Cheapo Walmart Noname Seagate
Audio card (IDT 92HD81B1X) works
15" 1366x768 screen (xbrighness works, no idea about Fn keys)
VGA-out external monitor works.
Broadcom wifi not working, but there is no BIOS whitelist.

Non-obvious modifications and customizations:

BCM Wifi did not work, so I just replaced it with Atheros 9285
Pulled DVD/CDRW drive and replaced it with hard drive caddy so I can have 2 drives in zfs mirror.
Samsung SSD still needs `camcontrol tags ada0 -N 1` to prevent NCQ trim corruption. (I run it in rc.d.) Been a few days and no checksum errors, so I think this fixes it.
Aside from these minor tweaks, no special configurations were needed. Everything worked. I mostly followed Cooltrainer's FreeBSD 11 Desktop Howto and settled on MATE for the desktop.


----------



## k.jacker (Jun 24, 2018)

Dell Latitude E7240 - works great since FreeBSD 10.3

Spec
CPU: Intel Core i7-4600U - speed step works, frequency and temperature can be read (coretemp.ko required)
Video: intel HD4600 (Haswell) - (works out of the box with i915_kms.ko | console switching works | on rare occasions, when booted up, the i915_kms driver complains "gpu hang" and I have to reboot)
Screen brightness: works, acpi_video.ko required. graphics/intel-backlight works, too. (brightness via Fn+up/down doesn't work though)
Wifi: wasn't supported, but is easy to swap. The laptop bottom is easily opened by removing 2 screws only. (With hardware switch for Wifi on/off)
LAN: Intel Pro 1000 (i218-LM) - supported by em(4)
Audio: works - with `hw.snd.default_unit=3` speakers work and will switch to headphone jack when headphone connected. (dedicated vol keys: mute is recognized, vol +/- not)
Suspend resume: works fast and without problems. Only internal Wifi device often hangs after resume (doesn't happen to externel USB wifi). Sometimes `ifconfig wlan0 up` is enough. Sometimes `pkill dhclient` is required.
(I'm still working on a way to check the state and automate this... maybe getting rid of the crappy Realtek 8188ce would help, too)
Backlit keyboard: brightness is changed via Fn+right/left - works.
USB 3.0: works
Docking station: is recognized, brightness changes automatically when AC line is recognized, LAN works, external monitors work (DVI/VGA), USB works, audio outputs work
Untested: camera, mic, touchscreen

Edit: Silent. CPU idles around 40′C, fan only starts when high constant load is aplied.


----------



## georges (Sep 30, 2018)

Just installed FreeBSD 11.2 on my Asus GL753VD.

Surprisingly no hiccups 

Everything works. Using Xorg and Mate DE.

RAM 16GB
Kingston NVMe 256GB, 1 TB HDD
GPU: Intel HD 630 and nVidia 1050 4GB.
CPU: Intel Core i7 (7th Gen) 7700HQ / 2.8 GHz
Webcam: working
Trackpad: not tested
Mouse: working.
wireless: Intel 7265 - working.
Intel hd 630: GPU working
Realtek 1GB port: working
usb3: working
usb2: working
Keyboard: working
mice: working
Card reader: working
CD/DVD: working
Multi monitors: working
vlc: working, webcam too.
Sound: working.

Freebsd booted from external SSD (USB 3).


----------



## yuripv (Sep 30, 2018)

MacBook Pro 14,3 (15-inch, 2017), running 12.0-ALPHA8 (just HEAD, really).

Barely anything is working yet, keyboard/touchpad are connected via SPI and need a new driver (looking into it, will do if I have enough time/skill), WiFi is missing the driver and is pretty bad even in Linux and likely requires updated firmware.

USB working via the usb-c <-> usb-a adapter (boot, keyboard, wifi dongle).

RAM 16GB
APPLE NVMe SSD, 512GB
GPU: AMD Radeon 560 Pro
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7820HQ CPU @ 2.90GHz
Keyboard: not working (yet)
Touchpad: not working (yet)
Sound: not working (yet)
WiFi: BCM43602 802.11ac Wireless LAN SoC not working


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 30, 2018)

FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-P5
Thinkpad W520
Intel Quad Core i7-2760QM (2.40GHz, 6MB L3, 1600MHz FSB, 45W)
8 GB RAM PC3-10600
HITACHI HTS727550A9E364 500GB HDD @7200 RPM
Nvidia Quadro 1000M with 2GB DDR3 and 96 CUDA cores with Optimus Technology
15.6" TFT display with 1920x1080 (FHD) resolution with LED backlight
Razer DeathAdder USB mouse

Optimus uses the x11/nvidia-driver-304. and needs the BIOS Display Option set to Discreet Graphics before further configuration. It was a breeze to set up with none of the scrambled screens of yore.


----------



## cyrille (Mar 10, 2019)

*LAPTOP DELL LATITUDE E5340*


SSD / 8Go RAM

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3230M CPU @ 2.60GHz (2591.65-MHz K8-class CPU)
pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network
iwn0@pci0:2:0:0:    class=0x028000 card=0x13218086 chip=0x00828086 rev=0x34 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak]'
    class      = network
--
bge0@pci0:12:0:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x053c1028 chip=0x168114e4 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries'
    device     = 'NetXtreme BCM5761 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe'
    class      = network
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x053c1028 chip=0x01668086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA


Works fine. Not problem to install freeBSD 12 (with XFCE)
All works fine.
Only the FN keys brightness  Up and Down don't work but an alternative is to use xbindkeys and intel-backlight

Suspend and resume OK

The post-it of the install here : https://cbiot.fr/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=installfreebsd


----------



## cyrille (Mar 10, 2019)

*DELL LATITUDE E6410*
(with SSD)

FreeBSD 12. All work out of the box...
No problem for brightness, resume and suspend


----------



## youngunix (Apr 3, 2019)

*Installation not possible at this time!*

HP EliteBook 8460p, Intel Core i5-2520M, 4GB, AMD Radeon HD 6470M with 1GB, 160GB Micro SSD.

Issues while attempting to install FreeBSD 12:

A bootable USB image does not boot on this laptop no matter what you do to/or set the BIOS (it works just fine elsewhere).
Managed to burn a bootable DVD and surprisingly, it worked! But after the installation is done, it wont boot to the SSD! (surprise again!)
Used the same DVD to install FreeBSD on a mechanical drive, again same issue!
This laptop has no issues with Linux, at least I'm not stuck using Windows! I got this machine used for super cheap and that's the only reason I did. I do not like or recommend HP especially this is the 5th time I had run into sever issues with their products. For anyone reading this and looking for a decent laptop, save your cash and get a Thinkpad T-series or W-series for more horsepower.

Good luck!


----------



## kkaos (Apr 20, 2019)

youngunix said:


> *Installation not possible at this time!*
> 
> HP EliteBook 8460p, Intel Core i5-2520M, 4GB, AMD Radeon HD 6470M with 1GB, 160GB Micro SSD.
> 
> ...



Yeah, also not a fan of HP these days.

For me, that's two HP machines, one a desktop and one a laptop, on which I have had trouble getting newer FreeBSD versions to work.  Given the forum topic, I'll only mention the laptop:  HP 2000 series.  Bought it for my wife about seven years ago, and it came with Windows 8.  After maybe a few years later it became almost unusable due to typical Windows sluggishness so I ran FreeBSD 10 on it for a while.  It was either one of the last FreeBSD 10 releases or FreeBSD 11 that would not run on this laptop.  Now, if I boot the laptop using a FreeBSD 12 USB installer, the boot messages are illegible.  I am guessing the display driver changed.  Unsurprisingly, I see the same issue with the latest DragonflyBSD release. Boo.


----------



## tedbell (Apr 20, 2019)

Lenovo Ideapad y510p

2 x NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M (SLI) 2 GB
Intel Core i5 4th Gen 4200M (2.50 GHz)
6 GB Memory 1 TB HDD 8GB Hybrid SSHD SSD
15.6" 1920 x 1080 LED backlight, 220 nits, 16:9 aspect ratio
15.2" x 10.2" x 1.4" 6.4 lbs.
1 x VGA 1 x HDMI
2 x USB 3.0 1 x USB 2.0
-No suspend or resume
-Some fn keys don't work (backlight and sound)
-Backlight works with xbacklight
-2x GT 750M in SLI works
-Sound card works but is quiter than in Windows and requires an edit to /boot/device.hints to get the speakers to cut out when you connect headphones:

```
hint.hdaa.1.nid20.config="as=1 seq=0"
hint.hdaa.1.nid33.config="as=1 seq=15 misc=0"
```


----------



## Spartrekus (Apr 24, 2019)

acer aspire es 15 is good for freebsd  - here.


----------



## mefizto (Jun 22, 2019)

Hi cyrille,

could you post your settings for power savings?  I have the same machine, but it does not resume from suspend.

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## cyrille (Jun 25, 2019)

Hi
No problems, I've got install freeBSD on a Latitude E5430 and a latitude E6410

Here's my reminder





						installfreebsd [Cyrille BIOT]
					






					cbiot.fr
				




Is there another files to post , say me what....


----------



## mefizto (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi cyrille,

thank you, that is a thorough document.

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## Geezer (Aug 21, 2019)

*Lenovo Z51-70*
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-5200U CPU @ 2.20GHz (2194.96-MHz K8-class CPU)
real memory  = 16384 MB

FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p9  UEFI ZFS Geli

Previously used 11.2 and never got everything working, but in 12 makes a very nice portable workstation.

X: Intel HD Graphics 5500 using scfb driver and AMD Venus XTX Radeon HD 8890M using modesetting. So far, not got radeon driver working.
Xfce looks really nice.

Wireless: iwm 

Virtualization: Bhyve works well and can gets a demostrable windows 10.

Webcam: cuse4bsd

Sleep/resume: Don't know, the machine is either on or off.

ACPI: acpi_ibm_load and acpi_video_load, don't seem to do anything, so I cannot change the screen brightness.

Pretty much everything else works and it is quite pleasant to use.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 21, 2019)

Don't know if I'm being helpful here but I'm running FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE on a Dell Inspiron 1720. 

It's running nginx, wordpress and just about anything I've thrown at it but I haven't put any desktop software on it.


----------



## badbrain (Aug 21, 2019)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Don't know if I'm being helpful here but I'm running FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE on a Dell Inspiron 1720.
> 
> It's running nginx, wordpress and just about anything I've thrown at it but I haven't put any desktop software on it.


Most of us are desktop users so try if a full desktop system is possible.


----------



## tojil (Mar 9, 2020)

It seems nobody has mentioned Sony VAIO VPCEB390X here yet!

I got this laptop from a friend (that is not using it anymore). It was originally bought in USA.

It has pretty much the default configuration for such model...

Intel Pentium P6100 @ 2.00GHz
Hard Disk 500GB
RAM 4GB (2x2048MB DDR3)
Integrated audio and video
(... can add more info later[?])

Pretty much everything (audio, video, wireless, touchpad...) WORKS out of the box with FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE. For video, in my case (Ironlake), seems to be a good idea to install the intel driver later, though.

*EDIT: although the touchpad WORKS, it is NOT recognized as such by any Desktop Environment (DE)* I've tried (and I tried at least 6 of the most known/used ones) - i.e. I could NOT change settings for the touchpad (some even say NO TOUCHPAD WAS FOUND). In KDE5/Plasma, it seems I got the faster touchpad I wanted by playing with mouse settings (what did NOT happend the same way in other DEs).

*EDIT: closing the lid WORKS, i.e. when you open it again, the Desktop lock/login screen will show up and work, BUT* last night (I'm editing in March 10, 2020) I closed the lid and this morning... The computer was turned OFF. Somehow it was... DRAINING THE BATTERY (read the last paragraph of this reply and understand why it's more surprising than it would be in a normal situation, hehe).

*EDIT (MAY, 2020): Ethernet works like a charm, as well as the microphone and the webcam.*

When I posted, I couldn't test Ethernet (Marvell Yukon 88E8059 Gigabit Ethernet) yet, but I mentioned FreeBSD is officially said to support it through msk(4) driver (*sure it is*). *I did not test any of the card readers, as well as external VGA and HDMI displays (STILL PENDING).* I will edit my reply when I have the chance to test it.

The only thing that IS **REALLY** NOT WORKING SO FAR (AND IS REALLY ANNOYING), at least for me and with this model, is BATTERY. *FreeBSD seems to totally ignore the baterry (model VGP-BPS22) presence ("State: not present" when I do a acpiconf -i 0), although it recognizes its last full capacity and several info. *Since Linux recognizes it and I can rely on batt power there, I assume it's not a battery or BIOS problem itself, AFAK. *My notebook is relying ONLY on AC adapter when I'm using FreeBSD* - if the energy goes down in my home (or anywhere else I am), or I remove the AC, I WILL SEE THIS COMPUTER SHUTTING DOWN in a matter of very few seconds. Will create a post here about this issue, and sure I will edit this whole reply when I have time (and I wish, with a fix for this only - but critical - problem).

Best regards,
Tojil


----------



## GlitchyDot (Mar 30, 2020)

FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE
ThinkPad P71 
CPU - Intel Xeon E3-1505M v6
GPU - Intel HD P630
GPU - Nvidia Quadro P5000 Mobile
RAM - 16GB ECC
Screen: 17.3 inch 16:9, 3840 x 2160 UHD IPS
--------------------------------
TouchPad disabled in bios ( never used touchpad on ThinkPad`s)
TrackPad with libinput but needed to write an extra line for third button scrolling  and adjusted speed ( on Arch Linux no need of doing it )
Added i915 to the config file.
Nvidia - have not tried yet but drivers were installed.
wifi - works out of the box
soundcard - working fine
Color Calibrator - not tested
SIM WWAN - not tested
USB C - not tested 
HDD -  Samsung 860 EVO SSD (the second slot from nvme is sort of broken or other issues and I'm dual booting with Linux )
ZFS system - it is memory hungry fs. screenfetch showing 8-9gb of memory used ( running i3wm and few terminals open )


----------



## KiltedScot (May 13, 2020)

FreeBSD 12.1 release
Dell latitude E7270 (if you want more specific hardware info look up the specs yourself online)
Intel Core i5-6300U @ 2.40GHz
16GB RAM 2x8 2133MHz PC4
128 GB SSD
Wifi - iwm driver- works out of the box
bluetooth seems to be working but I have not fully tried it out yet I had to install /usr/ports/comms/iwmbt-firmware as iwmbtfw did not work out of the box during hardware probing and booting.
X works but I installed the  i915 ,and loaded it, from rc.conf from drm-kmod /usr/ports/x11-drivers/drm-kmod
Soundcard works fine out of the box
Suspend/resume in general works with the laptop lid open/close functionality too I had to set a sysctl  setting and I think it would not resume to X fully without the i915kms.ko kernel module though but not sure.
USB ports work
I have not tested the ethernet jack as I don't really use that on my laptop just wifi. I assume it probably works because ifconfig recognizes it as 'em0' and the kernel/dmesg recognizes it and it has a mac address etc..
I don't have a docking station for this thing and that is not tested.
I have not tested the SD card slot
I have not tested HDMI port
Webam does not seem to work tried it with pwcview and  and the GTK app cheese
etc...
Geli encrypted ZFS disk on LITEON 128 GB SSD (I installed the LITEON SDD myself it it did not come with it)

I just installed FreeBSD on this laptop so not all things are tested AND I generally don't use the things not tested anyway as basically everything I need to work on FreeBSD works for me fine.

I am using the CWM window manager from the OpenBSD project and with 16GB of ram and running the bloated firefox 12G of RAM memory totally free.

Overall it works well enough for me to move away from Linux.


----------



## Machiaveli (Jun 19, 2020)

FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE here
MacBook Pro 13in mid-2012
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3520M CPU @ 2.90GHz
8GB DDR3L RAM @ 1600Mhz (2* 4GB modules)
1TB Crucial SSD (ACS-3 ATA SATA 3.x device)
Internal optical BD/DVD writer (MATSHITA BD-MLT UJ267 1.00> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device)
Intel HD4000 video card (integrated GPU with shared memory)

Booting with an usb key from 12.1-RELEASE's memstick, installation went flawlessly with a simple partition scheme on UFS. After installed, the Mac boots itself directley from the EFI with not external (U)EFI bootloaders such as refit or refind. To immediately boot FreeBSD, a blessing of the ESP from a Mac OS X disk is mandatory, otherwise it boots in 30sec (thanks to NapoleonWils0n's thread.)

All pci devices are detected and apart the wireless card (a Broadcom BCM4331) and things I haven't yet check in details (webcam, microphone and sound) all is working so far. Fan speed, keyboard backlight and screen brightness works with the help of asmc(4) and coretemp(4) drivers (a bit of tweaking regarding fan(s) speed has to be done as Apple SMC's defaults are surprisingly dumb; fan(s) kick in when any of HDD/OD/CPU sensors go above 72c).
Controls of backlights (screen and keyboard) can be adjusted with sysutils/asmctl and ambient light sensors work.

Touchpad is kinda erratic (tried synaptics, libinput, mutouch with no luck) and works with atp(4) driver (scrolling inertia is fuzzy).

X11 works without any custom settings with default i915.ko or graphics/drm-kmod i915kms.ko drivers.

Power management is done with powerd(8) and suspend/resume works as it should with `sysctl hw.acpi.lid_switch_state=S3` both in console and any DE I've tried so far (Mate/xfce).
Best power savings to have about 3h30 are achieved with these /boot/loader.conf settings:

```
acpi_video_load="YES"

# Intel DRM power saving with graphics/drm-kmod port below:

# Try to skip unnecessary mode sets at boot time
compat.linuxkpi.i915_fastboot=1

# Enable power-saving display C-states
# (-1=auto [default]; 0=disable; 1=up to DC5; 2=up to DC6)
compat.linuxkpi.i915_enable_dc=2

# Enable frame buffer compression for power savings
# (default: -1 (use per-chip default))
compat.linuxkpi.i915_enable_fbc=1
```

and these /etc/rc.conf settings:

```
powerd_flags="-n min -a adaptive -b min"
performance_cx_lowest="Cmax"
economy_cx_lowest="Cmax"
```

If aynone knows how to update the wiki, I'll be more than happy to help updating it (information in it are way outdated).


----------



## tux2bsd (Jan 25, 2021)

lme@ said:


> If you use FreeBSD on your notebook or want to use it, please take a look at
> 
> http://laptop.bsdgroup.de
> 
> ...


That is OP post.  The cited domain has been lost.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jan 25, 2021)

Machiaveli said:


> [...] Fan speed, keyboard backlight and screen brightness works with the help of asmc(4) and coretemp(4) drivers (a bit of tweaking regarding fan(s) speed has to be done as Apple SMC's defaults are surprisingly dumb; fan(s) kick in when any of HDD/OD/CPU sensors go above 72c).


That's good, isn't it?  You're challenging accelerated ageing of your hardware by tweaking the default settings.  Don't do it, you're asking for trouble.  If you feel the fan kicks in too often, too quick or generally runs too fast, that means the *cooling is insufficient.*  Please consult your laptop's maintenance manual for how to open it and carefully clean the fan and the fresh air channels & vents.  *Neither blow or suck air to the fan, nor suck air from outside the ventilation slots or directly at the fan with a hoover!*  When the fan is forcefully rotated, it produces electric current, and might burn out.  Instead use a brush to wipe dust & dirt off the fan's blades, and block the fan from rotating to carefully blow the dust away (with your mouth).  Your laptop is of 2012, 8 years old.  *The thermal paste between the CPU and the heatsink might be worn out (aged) and dissipate less heat. * You can invest 10 bucks and renew it: scrap the old paste off the surfaces with a razor blade or carpet knife.  Do not use metal paste, because that's conductive and ages quickly, likewise does silicon-based thermal paste.  You don't want conductive paste, because if it bleeds onto the mainboard, ...  I can recommend e.g. _Arctic MX-4_, which has a good price/performance ratio.  Any other thermal compound of reasonable quality will do as well.


Machiaveli said:


> Touchpad is kinda erratic (tried synaptics, libinput, mutouch with no luck) and works with atp(4) driver (scrolling inertia is fuzzy).


Did you `sysrc moused_flags+=" -l 2"` and `service enable moused`?


Machiaveli said:


> # Intel DRM power saving with graphics/drm-kmod port below: [...]
> # Enable power-saving display C-states
> # (-1=auto [default]; 0=disable; 1=up to DC5; 2=up to DC6)
> compat.linuxkpi.i915_enable_dc=2
> ...


IIRC these are now updated to be written w/o the "i915_" (except `compat.linuxkpi.i915_fastboot`?)


Machiaveli said:


> If aynone knows how to update the wiki, I'll be more than happy to help updating it (information in it are way outdated).


You have to write an e-mail to the wiki maintainers or ask on IRC.  Have a look at AboutWiki.  I guess if you don't want to participate regularly, just e-mail your additions to the contributors of the respective page, or one of them.  They are listed in the info page of that wiki page.


----------



## Snurg (Jan 25, 2021)

tux2bsd said:


> That is OP post.  The cited domain has been lost.


Can't the OP post be edited so one knows where the compatibility matrix compiled from the data collected can be found?


----------



## Machiaveli (Jan 25, 2021)

mjollnir said:


> That's good, isn't it?  You're challenging accelerated ageing of your hardware by tweaking the default settings.  Don't do it, you're asking for trouble.


60°c is almost the same idle temprature I've met with Mac OS X and fan kicks in above 63°c which is imho the right thing (above 68°c the laptop is really hot (yes fan and the internal of the laptop are cleaned every 2 months)).



mjollnir said:


> Did you `sysrc moused_flags+=" -l 2"` and `service enable moused`?


Yep, unfortunetaly no dices. This doesn't annoy me a lot as most of the time the laptop is on my desk with a mouse plugged in but while on road, this get on my nerves.



mjollnir said:


> IIRC these are now updated to be written w/o the "i915_" (except `compat.linuxkpi.i915_fastboot`?)


Yes both are still working but at the time I've set up the i915_ prefix has to be explicit. As for `compat.linuxkpi.i915_fastboot` the prefix still needs to be there.



mjollnir said:


> You have to write an e-mail to the wiki maintainers or ask on IRC.  Have a look at AboutWiki.  I guess if you don't want to participate regularly, just e-mail your additions to the contributors of the respective page, or one of them.  They are listed in the info page of that wiki page.


Will do as I suspect more users will need to move on from Mac OS X with such laptops.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jan 25, 2021)

I edited my previous post.  New: 1. clean inside (fan, heatsink, air ways) & vents, 2. Renew thermal paste.  The vendor of that thermal paste mentioned above writes: _"... has a durability of at least 8 years"_.  They write that for a reason.  Thermal paste dissipates less heat when it gets old.


----------



## Machiaveli (Jan 25, 2021)

mjollnir said:


> I edited my previous post.  New: 1. clean inside (fan, heatsink, air ways) & vents, 2. Renew thermal paste.  The vendor of that thermal paste mentioned above writes: _"... has a durability of at least 8 years"_.  They write that for a reason.  Thermal paste dissipates less heat when it gets old.


Thanks for all the advices, but I already do all of that on my laptops


----------



## tux2bsd (Jan 26, 2021)

Snurg said:


> Can't the OP post be edited so one knows where the compatibility matrix compiled from the data collected can be found?


Moderators can edit posts (one did that on a post of mine as he was being pedantic about formatting).


----------



## Samuel Venable (Feb 1, 2021)

HP 17-by3065st 17.3" Notebook​




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJ_DcdpnMIs_


Needs secureboot turned off and you need the scfb video driver for X11 to work, the mouse pad also needs a driver which I haven't gotten to try any of them yet but will edit this post with the one that works. 1TB of storage. Big laptop.

Edit:

After much attempts, haven't got the touchpad working on it. Tried synaptics driver, also the generic libinput one. neither worked with additional configuring. doing xinput --list will give question marks on the input devices instead of real detailed information. Running linux on the same laptop revealed with the same command the touchpad is made by ElanTech. But if xinput can recognize it on linux, but not on FreeBSD, i doubt FreeBSD supports it even with the appropriate drivers with this particular hardware. If you are ok with needing a mouse and appropriate surface for the mouse to rest on, I recommend this laptop.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 14, 2021)

FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p4 GENERIC i386
IBM Thinkpad T43
Intel Pentium M processor (Dothan) @ 2.00GHz
2GB PC2-4200 RAM
Hitachi GST Travelstar 7K100 100GB HDD @ 7200 RPM
RV370/M22 ATI Mobility Radeon X300
15.0" TFT display with 1024x768 resolution
HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4242N 0J05
Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Intel PRO/Wireless 2915ABG

Using it now and everything works.


----------



## fernandel (May 30, 2021)

FreeBSD 13.0_RELEASE-p1
Lenovo Thinkpad T495
USB-C dock station
Lenovo Q24h-10 external monitor
AMD Ryzen 5 PRO 3500U w/ Radeon Vega Mobile Gfx
RAM 16 GB
nvd0: <SAMSUNG MZVLW256HEHP-000L7> NVMe namespace
nvd0: 244198MB (500118192 512 byte sectors
AMD Radeon(TM) Vega 8 Graphics
Ethernet on laptop and dock station works
WiFi works
Backlight works
Trackpad/TrackPoint  work
Wireless USB Mouse works
Apple Magick Mouse (bluetooth) doesn't work (I am so sad because I used the mouse long time)
Suspend/Resume works
Sound works (if I used connector on USB-C dock than I change default unit)
Some Fn-F? doesn't work - brightness but I am using accessibility/gammy
FreeCAD, Blender, GIMP - all work very good.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 25, 2021)

https://bsd-hardware.info/ is, I think, most useful.


----------



## admajer (Apr 23, 2022)

FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p11 amd64
Lenovo Thinkpad 11e Yoga Gen 6
Intel m3-8100Y (2 cores 4 threads) @ 1.608GHz
RAM 8 GB
nvd0 256 GB
UHD Graphics 615
1366x768 touch display works with X11/Gnome
WiFi works (Intel Wireless 8265)
Backlight works (std backlight)
Trackpad  work
Suspend/Resume works
Sound works
Some Fn-F5 Fn-F6 don't work - brightness controls
Gnome / Firefox / Thunderbird / Chrome on linux (Netflix) - all well


----------

